
Microsoft ASP.Net Core 2.0.0 released - dustinmoris
https://www.nuget.org/packages/Microsoft.AspNetCore/2.0.0
======
caleblloyd
This is the ASP.NET Core 2.0 MVC Framework that will run on the .NET Core 2.0
runtime. This is not the .NET Core 2.0 runtime.

The .NET Core 2.0 runtime is still in preview for the next month or so.
Microsoft released the library specification for .NET Core 2.0, called .NET
Standard 2.0 and published all of the GA 2.0 versions of their libraries, such
as this one, on Friday August 11. Library maintainers have the next month or
so to publish updates to get ready for the .NET Core 2.0 GA release.

~~~
Traubenfuchs
The necessity for clarification in this matter is part of the problem.

~~~
UK-AL
I don't know why it is required.

I mean its basically a Django/Python or Rails/Ruby style relationship.

~~~
jbergens
It could be a bit more explicit on the nuget page.

~~~
GordonS
It says 'Microsoft.AspNetCore' in a large font near the top of the page, seems
pretty clear to me?

------
sundvor
Congratulations to the team and contributors. My favourite news has to be all
the internal perf improvements; can't wait to start using it in my own work,
and discover what else is new.

~~~
duncan_bayne
Why is this getting down voted?

------
esistgut
Can anyone compare this to other backend frameworks like Django and Rails? Are
non-Windows operating systems well supported as development platforms? I did
some quick searches and the standard Visual Studio popped out a lot inside
documentation, doesn't seem like a good sign. How would you compare it to
Elixir and Phoenix?

~~~
dustinmoris
It works perfectly fine on non Windows environments from our experience. I am
running myself several production apps in Linux containers in Kubernetes in
the Google Cloud and it works like a charm. Also from a dev point of view I
know many devs who work from a Mac with Visual Studio Code and they love it.

~~~
jmkni
Just to add, you don't need to use Visual Studio anything, you could work in
VIM/Emacs on Linux and never leave the terminal, and do full stack .net core
development if you wanted to.

~~~
pweissbrod
I find you can use vim/emacs when working with interpreted environments like
python. when using java or .NET the stack gets much bigger and advanced
intellisense becomes a bigger advantage.

Personal experience: if youre beginning a foray into strongly-typed large
stacks like java/.net be prepared to trade in your minimal vim/emacs as an IDE
for something heavier duty such as visualstudio/intellij.

If your're like me and burned vim mnemonics into your brain its not terrible,
there are plugins which make the editor sort of behave vim-style (but little
to no plugin support and vimscript is out the window)

~~~
hashhar
Vim literally uses the same autocompletion library that VSCode uses.
Omnisharp.

~~~
pweissbrod
Im sorry to say it but vim/omnisharp is nowhere close to usable in a
professional setting (based on my attempts about 8 months back). Its like
eclim. Compared to an out-of-box installation of visual studio (even without
resharper) I'm spending way more time fighting with my tools than I can
afford. I fear this vim-omnisharp effort on a fundamental level will never be
worthwhile except for the most trivial of .NET projects.

EDIT: vs-code is a FOSS project, For .NET I think this is a much better
direction.

------
runesoerensen
Better link to announcement blog post:
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/webdev/2017/08/14/announcin...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/webdev/2017/08/14/announcing-
asp-net-core-2-0/)

Related .NET Core 2.0 announcement:
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2017/08/14/announcin...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2017/08/14/announcing-
net-core-2-0/)

------
garganzol
Technologies related to .NET Core always surrounded by the royal misconception
about versioning and communicating those releases to the end customers.

2.0.0? I'm sure a lot of people started to check whether Visual Studio 2017
has a corresponding tooling aka .NET Core 2.0. As always, not yet.

Why not just make a cumulative announcement along the lines "Everything-.NET
Core-2.0 is out and ready"?

~~~
benaadams
Its not "officially" released, and has no announcement. This is a link to the
version in the package manager so everything can be tested and 3rd party
libraries which depend on it can update and be ready for the offical release.

Which looks like 18th Sept
[https://twitter.com/OpenAtMicrosoft/status/89496719717666406...](https://twitter.com/OpenAtMicrosoft/status/894967197176664064)

~~~
benaadams
Actually looks like its now:
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/webdev/2017/08/14/announcin...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/webdev/2017/08/14/announcing-
asp-net-core-2-0/)

------
RachelF
Nice, but Microsoft restarting the .NET numbering scheme is going to confuse
many, even if they added the word "Core" to it.

I guess this is equivalent to ASP.NET 7?

~~~
hudo
If its called asp.net 7 people would think its backward compatible. And since
almost everything was rebuild from scratch, WebForms doesn't exists, WCF also,
most important namespace System.Web is gone, it wouldn't be fair to version it
with 7. MVC API looks the same, but that's about it, everything else
underneath is new. MS went long way to "emulate" old MVC and WebAPI, for
easier porting of old apps.

~~~
dep_b
> WebForms doesn't exists, WCF also

It's not compatible with the stuff that I always found a bit backwards. Good.
The amount of time I threw out of the window as a junior developer thinking
WebForms was difficult because I didn't really understand it well enough yet
is horrible. I _hate_ WebForms.

~~~
vyrotek
> I hate WebForms

Indeed. Things like UpdatePanels were a nightmare to work with sometimes. MVC
was a breath of fresh air.

------
bernadus_edwin
This is a good news. But i will not move till ef lazy loading ready

~~~
pjmlp
I would rather use Dapper, unless one doesn't care about DB performance.

------
vishbar
How is the tooling these days? I played with .NET Core a while ago (before the
move away from project.json and just after the move to the dotnet command line
tool rather than dnx/dnvm/etc.). I found the documentation for the tooling to
be confusing, sparse, and often contradictory. Have things improved? How much
manual XML munging is required with the new csproj format, assuming one isn't
using Visual Studio and is developing on Mac/Linux?

~~~
romanovcode
It's good, the XML is minimal and looks way better then project.json.

------
tboyd47
Can I use this to make CRUD apps with .NET on a MacBook?

~~~
rjbwork
Yes. Check out JetBrain's Project Rider for an IDE.

~~~
tboyd47
Thank you

------
dblooman
Is anyone trying any of this on MacOS or Linux? Every time something .Net
comes along there only seems to be Windows based examples tied to VS.

~~~
figers
Our company is running .NET core in production. I code in Ubuntu. Co-worker on
windows and another on a mac. All running VS Code. no difference on any of the
OS

------
0xbear
Still no Ubuntu PPA or Debian upstream packages. Apparently they don't want
people to actually use it.

~~~
b4ux1t3
Ubuntu and Debian are, believe it or not, rather selective. .NET Core isn't
"stable" enough for them.

~~~
Scarbutt
To be fair, it has long way to go to reach the tooling, testing and maturity
the JVM has in linux.

~~~
b4ux1t3
This is kinda what I was alluding to. I don't think it's quite ready for
primetime. That said, I wouldn't be against seeing it in, say, Fedora's
bleeding edge repos.

~~~
0xbear
Is Mono ready for the prime time? Because it's most certainly already in
Debian. It's just that MS doesn't give a shit about adoption on the "cancer"
platform. They'd much rather we all wore the Windows ball and chain.

~~~
b4ux1t3
So you're one of _those_. Noted.

------
mariusmg
I remain unconvinced that .NET Core is not some high ranking Microsoft
executive idea of a practical joke.

~~~
cheez
Many developers are excited about .NET core and it being cross-platform. So if
it's a joke, everyone is in on it but you.

~~~
sundvor
Yep; couple this with MS publishing how to roll out micro service builds based
on Docket, you see Microsoft fully embracing the state of the art of
programming. More importantly, they are making these techniques and patterns
available and accessible to us developers.

------
lunchables
Honest question: why in this day and age would anyone choose to develop web
based applications using a microsoft technology? Given their history
("Embrace, Extend, Extinguish") and the additional cost for software
licensing, should you want to deploy on a Microsoft platform, what advantage
does this have over any other stack?

~~~
anoonmoose
.NET Core is open-source and runs on Linux. C# is a fantastic language, .NET
is a great framework.

I'd give you a more developed answer but I don't feel like this is a developed
question. Everyone has their reasons for using what they use. To act like .NET
is instantly useless because of who contributes the most to the product is
unreasonable.

